# Termites found - HELP!



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi, I did the semi bad thing about going in-depth into termite research after finding some below a stone 30 feet away from the house foundation.
I pay a service company for termite protection - they placed baits and all around the house - who came by, had a look and basically said "that's nature, this is their home, let us know if they hit the house and we will come take care of it". Need to mention, the lot is backed by woods.

I read that if you mess with termites, rather than attacking, they generally just relocate somewhere else. The place I found them is in my lot, the last part of it where I want to put some flower/berry plants.
Further, the place I found them was right beside my neighbors fence, the service guy said "It's nature, if their fence gets hit, you wont be responsible".

What do I do?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Who is your service provider? Get some Termidor if they aren't willing to do anything now. If stations are hit they ought to bait or Termidor. Taurus is a crummy version of Termidor with a poor formulation but it can work.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

mowww said:


> …Taurus is a crummy version of Termidor with a poor formulation but it can work.


That's a gut punch for me; I've always gone with Taurus since the amount of active ingredient and label are the same …

OP, I hate to broad brush any group / profession what have you but every profession has their, um, less than stellar and mowww is spot on; I'd be all over this situation like white on rice … I witnessed a truly bad*ss iron worker (as in textbook bad*ss, from the 70's) reduced to tears as I helped him tear apart a home he'd built himself for his parents in Southern Anne Arundel County, MD … all because termites came up through the poured concrete foundation … that made a lasting impression on me that I carry with me to this day …

Termidor or Taurus (Taurus is generic I believe?) whichever way you go the three biggest concerns are:

1) ensuring no bees access the treated area, AT ALL;
2) ensuring none of the treatment is going to make its way into any water (including storm runoff); and,
3) well water nearby, if you're on it (Fipronil may break down and not "percolate" down through soil like many chemicals but, I wouldn't use it as much as I do if we weren't on city water.

It's funny I came across this thread as I just stacked five (5!) cords of wood on the vacant wooded lot next to ours and as soon as the wind dies down I will be spraying the ground under my wood racks (I use cinderblocks and landscaping timbers to keep the wood well off the earth) with Taurus SC. The. Stuff. Works! Particularly as insects carry it on themselves back to whatever colony they're associated with and the stuff wipes out populations wholesale (thus the extreme danger to bee hives! :shock:

Termites are worse than bureaucrats in that, unless you address them early on, alls they do is spread like a snowball grows rolling down a mountain!

Best o' success and keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@thelawnnoob Has your soil been treated with Termidor around the perimeter of your house? If no, I would hire a reputable company to do that and they may also have drill and treat some areas to ensure a continuous barrier all the way around the home. Such as, a driveway, patio, etc. And yes, termites are always naturally present in the soil. Me, I would ditch the bait stations, and focus on protecting the home if it has not already been treated.


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

440mag said:


> 1) ensuring no bees access the treated area, AT ALL;
> 2) ensuring none of the treatment is going to make its way into any water (including storm runoff); and,
> 3) well water nearby, if you're on it (Fipronil may break down and not "percolate" down through soil like many chemicals but, I wouldn't use it as much as I do if we weren't on city water.
> 
> ...


I don't have any active bees as far as I know near by, I think I saw a bee like once over the past year - maybe I'm imagining that too. Regarding water contamination, I do not have any water bodies nearby, the backyard slopes into the woods with a pretty good gradation.
Do I still need to worry about it?

On the termite pesticide side, unlike what the termite protection service guy said, I want to be proactive and not reactive when it comes to them. I'm about to switch out the mulch on the sides of the house and I intend to put in a weed barrier sheet and put the new mulch on top of it.
Would you suggest applying Taurus SC similar to the general pest control - 1 (or 3) foot up the foundation and 1 foot width on soil near foundation?
How long will that last?

The scariest part for me is, termites aren't really fighters like fire ants, as soon as sunlight hit them they be like "alright, cya mate!" and relocate. I do NOT want to have them relocate their colony into my lot.


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

Monocot Master said:


> @thelawnnoob Has your soil been treated with Termidor around the perimeter of your house? If no, I would hire a reputable company to do that and they may also have drill and treat some areas to ensure a continuous barrier all the way around the home. Such as, a driveway, patio, etc. And yes, termites are always naturally present in the soil. Me, I would ditch the bait stations, and focus on protecting the home if it has not already been treated.


@Monocot Master No sir. The termite service man told me that the Termidor treatment would cost $700 - unless termites were found near the foundation in which case they do it for free.
Can I do something to dissuade termites if they ever dig their way near the house? My understanding is that I can only control what's going on around the perimeter of the house and not underneath the foundation.


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

@440mag @Monocot Master @mowww If I found the termites like 30 feet away from the house, do you guys think its still wise to do a termidor/taurus sc application myself?


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I do not think that I know enough on the subject to advise you,. Most of my termite experience is through conversations with my exterminator. I had the Termidor perimeter treatment. I do not remember the amount, but I think that they used a pretty high volume of carrier. Which seems to me would not be practical unless maybe you you have a tank rig. But again, I know little about DIY termite treatment.


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

The thing with the service company is they basically told me to call them back if I find termites near the foundation or inside the house. While they provide like a 100k insurance, I'd like to avoid major things.

I have LVP flooring - Luxury Vinyl Plank, and not hardwood/carpet. Since it's a non-wood type material. Is this an issue?

I'd rather be proactive than reactive for two reasons - peace of mind and the good old "better safe than sorry".


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

My pest control company advised me to ditch the bait stations. The trenched perimeter treatment is apparently very good and only needs to be reapplied very infrequently. I can't remember the application interval, but it was some thing like every 12 years.


----------



## Jimecrkcrn (Jun 11, 2021)

I have a childhood friend that owns a pest control company. He convinced me years ago to just go ahead treat with Termidor and ditch the bait stations. It's cheaper and there is a chance they will do it anyway depending on bait station activity. I've done it on every house I've owned since.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

thelawnnoob said:


> @440mag @Monocot Master @mowww If I found the termites like 30 feet away from the house, do you guys think its still wise to do a termidor/taurus sc application myself?


Yes. 100%. Absolutely. Positively. I am truly hoping by now you've either addressed the situation yourself - or hired a pro to "*trench and drench*" and treat your foundation thoroughly by now (apologies for my lag in replying I don't get here as often as I'd like)

If you haven't I am sympathetic to the fact that your (perceived by me, I don't mean to be too critical) hem-haw, ambivalence, procrastination or paralysis by analysis is due to the fact that you truly don't understand and/or have never personally witnessed the major destruction and expense termites can cause …

How many linear feet is it around your home? 
Order your Termidor or Taurus SC 
Get your trenching tools, buckets and gloves; and,
Get to it.

Call Miss Utility ahead so they mark where any underground gas power water or cable lines go into your house and then Go slowly so as to not do any damage to hoses running off your downspouts etc.

I can tell you from experience that, once done, you will realize how easy it was and that like so many things in life, the procrastinating was worse than the task at hand.

You are quickly moving from the time of year it is a pleasure to be outside - even trenching with a shovel - to when heat and humidity make any outside job 100 times harder … (this is important even if you hire a professional termite company, workers always do a better job in 50-70^F and 60% humidity as opposed to 85+F and humidity in the 80's and 90's)

I am a big fan of DIY trenching - as illustrated in the video link I provided (there are others, DuckDuckGo is your friend) as I know for sure I do a better, more thorough job than someone who isn't paying my mortgage.

"Insurance" is useless - the same as "estimate" is Latin for "the price goes up from here."

If you don't feel you are up to the task no shame in that but, I would do some REAL SERIOHS DUE DILIGENCE before simply hiring the first pest controller in the book. You want someone who has been in business in your area with a proven track record for actual trenching and customer service FOR DECADES.

When I've moved into an are I talk to MANY different pest control companies and over the phone I can whittle down who even needs to come out for an on-site estimate. THEN I seek word-of-mouth recommendations from neighbors, realtors and apartment complex managers. I can be orett6aggressjve and far reaching when it comes to finding out who is the best at a certain trade in my area …



thelawnnoob said:


> The thing with the service company is they basically told me to call them back if I find termites near the foundation or inside the house. While they provide like a 100k insurance, I'd like to avoid major things.
> 
> I have LVP flooring - Luxury Vinyl Plank, and not hardwood/carpet. Since it's a non-wood type material. Is this an issue?
> 
> I'd rather be proactive than reactive for two reasons - peace of mind and the good old "better safe than sorry".


You need to understand - termites go from the ground into the wood FRAMING of your home, where you will never see them until $core$ if not hundred$ of tho$and$ of damage is done.

Again, please simply drop the word insurance from your vocabulary when it comes to termites Insurance" is useless and especially talking with / "listening to" termite companies.

At today's lumber and labor prices counting on insurance is a pipe dream.

And yes, bait stations amount to a gimmick and quick profit maker. I've yet to hear a pesticide tech who is really a professional have a kind word to say about bait stations.

Best of success lawnnoob and keep us posted!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Monocot Master said:


> @thelawnnoob Has your soil been treated with Termidor around the perimeter of your house? If no, I would *hire a reputable company to do that and they may also have drill and treat some areas to ensure a continuous barrier all the way around the home. Such as, a driveway, patio, etc.* And yes, termites are always naturally present in the soil. Me, I would ditch the bait stations, and focus on protecting the home if it has not already been treated.


^This^ Cannot be emphasized enough! :thumbup:


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

Apologies for the delayed response @440mag , similar to you I don't get on as much as I want to.
First, enormous thanks for taking the time to give that lengthy and detailed of a response.

I was considering the same, the termite company guy said it would cost $700+ for the treatment if I want to do it before any termite activity was detected. Considering that the service (bait stations and all) cost just below $300/year, I believe it is absolutely worth to go ahead like you said. I will seriously consider getting this done sooner than later, just need to budget it.

I'd be open to DIY for the trench digging part of it but I heard in places like the front porch and the back patio it is advised to drill holes and fill them with Termidor too - that is something I wouldn't be comfortable in. Should I get it done by a professional - and what would be a fair price range?


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

My last treatment was in November 2018. Cost was $600. Product was Termidor HE .125% and required 56 gallons. That was entire foundation perimeter app which was trench plus drill/inject driveway at garage entrance, patio slab and slab at my front door. My home is built on a slab and is roughly 2,200 sq ft. $700-$800 sounds like a good price to me. But shop around, ask a lot of questions :thumbup:


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

@440mag @Monocot Master Sorry for the delayed response, I've had to do some traveling. But now I am actively finding a way to get this done. I figured its better to get professionals to do it - mainly because of the concrete drilling part - so I got some quotes that I'd like to run by you. All liquid treatment for about 250 linear feet of house.
1. 2inch width x 2inch depth trench + 18inch spaced concrete drilling:
Price: installation $880 + $220 yearly maintenance/insurance. That or pay $2500 for 10 year (upfront way). If no need of insurance cost = $1200.
2. Similar prices as above but 4inch width by 4 inch depth trench + 16inch spaced drilling.
Price: $700
3. I have one more company coming in tomorrow will update then.

-Is the concrete drilling required? (if not I could DIY because then it's just digging soil)
-If yes, do I need the inside of the garage to be drilled too?
-DoMyOwn says 6 inch width by 6 inch depth trench - do I demand this from the professional service people?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Howdy partner.

Wow, Drilling holes in concrete 6" apart is asking for trouble in the form of potential cracking - or :shock: worse - in my layperson opinion … (better be a d*mn sharp bit that isn't gonna dull after a couple hundred holes!)

… otoh, 16" is too far apart and I wouldn't even call someone back that suggested 18" (that's just me, I can be a prick when it comes to termite treatments tho)

I just went out and measured the holes the pros drilled in our present home garage in 2014 (and basement and sub-basement) and they run 10" to 12" apart. At NO point are they more than 12" apart.

(I told the guys the day they were here for the estimate I would and then The day they arrived I followed the guy with the drill around with my shop vac with a fine filtration bag inside the tank. Not only did this keep the guy "honest" ("that guy" usually winds up being the newest employee so, y'know …) it also kept concrete dust from getting everywhere (the wife said if any dust got on her '66 GTO I could just pack my bags and leave with the bug guys! :lol: :shock:

You (all of us between FL and PA) are sorta in the "termite capital" so drilling and injecting termiticide under all your concrete slabs is positively necessary. DO NOT FORGET OR MISS ANY FRONT PORCHES OR PATIOS!

(Remember termites seek dampness and dark to move around your homes foundation in search of the wood that forms your sill plates and wall studs and staircases , all behind dry wall where you'll never see them until … damages $$$$$!!!!! 

I don't blame you one bit for not wanting to take on drilling concrete and we typically have the pros do the first holes which are typically 1/2" and then 8-10 years later I come back with a 5/8" bit you can buy at the store (don't go cheap, buy the best industrial grade diamond bit you can afford) and opening those 1/2" holes back up with a 5/8" bit is eezy peezy as is mixing and injecting (or using a funnel and slowly pouring) your own mix (i went to great lengths to find a sprayer the 4-way end (take the adjustable spray nozzle off) that I could file and whittle down so it will juuuuuust slip into a 5/8" hole, allowing me to insert it and spray that termiticide in all 4 directions. Got it at ACE, iirc and it is marked as a sole purpose / dedicated use sprayer so no one uses it for anything else! But, that's all down the road, I'm getting ahead of where you're at right now …

In July of 2014 the guys were here ALL DAY (3,600 sf 4-level home) drilling and injecting inside and trenching outside and the total was $1,200 with a 10-year guarantee (guarantee-schuh-mare-an-tree I already told you how worthless termite "guarantees" can be :roll:

*I CAN'T STRESS THE FOLLOWING ENOUGH: IF THEY DO THEIR JOB RIGHT THERE IS NO WAY YOU NEED TO PAY ANY ANNUAL FEE FOR ANYTHING - any annual fee is literally you THROWING MONEY AWAY AS YOU CAN DO YOUR OWN EXTERIOR TREATMENTS !!!!!!!

Alls you need them for is the initial drill and inject and any time any pro tries to say "the annual is part of the package" or so much as even hints at pressuring me or any family friends or neighbors into any annual anything that is A HUGE RED FLAG AND WE SEND THEM PACKING, Toot Sweet!

My daughter in law was in MD and I was in NC and I was trying to help her over the phone and every sob that tried to pressure her into signing on to an annual agreement CALLED HER BACK THE NEXT DAY stammering bs about how, "the boss says we can make an exception in your case if you still want us to just come out and do only a 10-year treatment."*

Personally, I could see myself telling #2 I'd pay $1,000 (or, however much more than $700;you're comfortable with) for the 4" x 4" exterior trenching but _every drilled hole must be EXACTLY 12" apart AND I WILL BE RIGHT BESIDE THE GUY DRILLING WITH MY SHOP VAC and watching the entire injection process._

Good on you for dealing with this.

Since you started this thread a fellow I shoot skeet with showed me photos of a relatives home where the termites came up through the crack where the garage floor pad butted up against the wall AND RIGHT UP INTO THE STAIRCASE AGAINST THE HOUSE LEADING UP TO THE OVER-THE-GARAGE LOFT. He said by the time the homeowners discovered it (they noticed one side of the stair case was sagging) those bastids had been up into the walls for YEARS.

He assured me the topic of termites had come up multiple times over the 20+ years they'd been in the house but, it was always a nickel holding up a dollar with this couple …. :roll:

Any idea what a 2x4 and 2x6 are going for as I type this? Multiply that by scores THEN tack on drywall, painting, electrical and plumbing where they need to be re-run, LABOR (demolition and reconstruction) and disposal.

He said they're looking at around $40,000 - that's ALL IN - (and IF they can even find anyone to do the work for them in a dependable, timely manner!!!!!) and their retirement plans just went, "poof" for the foreseeable future!

All because "if they couldn't see it there must not be a problem."


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Check out Cyper TC. A gallon for under $100. And it's 50+% concentrated. It takes a quart of the concentrate to treat the perimeter of the house, and as an added benefit, less bugs in general for a good six months.


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

440mag said:


> *I CAN'T STRESS THE FOLLOWING ENOUGH: IF THEY DO THEIR JOB RIGHT THERE IS NO WAY YOU NEED TO PAY ANY ANNUAL FEE FOR ANYTHING - any annual fee is literally you THROWING MONEY AWAY AS YOU CAN DO YOUR OWN EXTERIOR TREATMENTS !!!!!!! *
> 
> Personally, I could see myself telling #2 I'd pay $1,000 (or, however much more than $700;you're comfortable with) for the 4" x 4" exterior trenching but _every drilled hole must be EXACTLY 12" apart AND I WILL BE RIGHT BESIDE THE GUY DRILLING WITH MY SHOP VAC and watching the entire injection process._


@440mag 
I couldn't agree more with these points. However, my thought is the insurance might be helpful because there was no pre-construction liquid treatment done which means the soil under the slab isn't protecting the house. I've seen freak break-outs where the termites crawl through under the house and come out from under the floor.
Do you think it would still be worth to buy it?

#3 came by and said he'd send me quote through email, here are his cover charges:
- Termidor 80WG at 1.6 fl oz/gal
- 6" wide x 6" deep Trenches
- 12" spaced drilling in all concrete areas (even through-out the garage). the holes will be 2-4" out from the house
- they will then go under the slab footer with a 23" wand and spray liquid under slab; * how effective is this? *
- yearly maintenance + insurance will cost $150-225 (will give exact cost with quote). purpose of this yearly cost is to cover places that cannot be coated with termidor like cracks near plumbing lines etc.
- insurance will be value of house
* i will update this thread when i get the quote from him *
- they also offer a hybrid with sentricon baits (baits instead of trenches in soil areas) which would save a little bit on installation but would increase yearly cost to $299/yr

Just heard back from #2 with updated info:
- Termidor HE (T.HE)is what they use - 1.6floz/gal
- They do a 4" (width) x 2" (depth) trench in soil areas
- Drilling will be 12-18" apart. In patio, porches and * only on outside of garage *
- I already have bait stations in place from them. If i choose to keep bait stations and do liquid, the liquid will cost me $880. If I choose only liquid, it will cost $1350. On top of either way, it will cost me $318/year for monitoring.
- insurance is 250k

#1 is more responsive, I did some digging on the application specifics.
- Termidor HE (T.HE) is what they will use - at a 1.6fl oz/gallon
-According to T.HE's documentation, 2"x2" trenching is basically the absolute minimum that needs to be done for this treatment - and that's what they're gonna be doing.
-The drilling will go through everywhere concrete at 12-18" apart (based on slab thickness). I verified that T.HE's documentation says that "All drill holes through the slab must be spaced no wider than 18 inches apart.
- insurance has no cap with no deductible, the person said "over million dollars". The contract just says "XYZ company is responsible for damage repairs" with some standard "existing dmg" exception clauses


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi @LawnNoob - hope y'all aren't dealing with the heat we are right now. Whew!

Hey, just curious: How are you finding these contractors?

Through referrals / recommends from neighbors or co-workers or anyone you know locally?

Or, simply through the phone book?

I ask as I'm sorry and I am open minded to hear the rationale why in the world the words "insurance" would - seriously, now - even come up in my discussions with a termiticide application professional.

Most of all, I would LOVE to SEE DOCUMENTATION PROOF from anyone who has actually collected any settlement from any such insurance!!!!!!!!!!!

Before replying this evening I called around to roughly a dozen friends and family (incl a sibling down near you in Fulton Co.)

The two that said they have had the words "insurance" come up when getting termiticide estimates ALL DECLINED BUYING / PAYING FOR ANY INSURANCE and TO A PERSON THEY ALL DECLINED "comebacks" or "Annual Inspections."

They all (incl. that sister) SIMPLY PAID A LICENSED PRO TO (only):

*1) TRENCH 4" to 6" by 4" to 6" AND APPLY TERMIDOR AROUND THEIR EXTERIOR;

2) DRILL HOLES THROUGH ANY CONCRETE SLABS - INSIDE AND OUTSIDE THE HOME - *NO FURTHER THAN EVERY 12" INCHES APART, INJECT TERMIDOR UNDER THE SLAB AND THEN PLUG THE HOLES; and,

3) Show them (the homeowner) any signs of active termites they (the pro's employees) might come across (it happens!)*

It is important you tell the contractor WHEN YOU ARE GETTING THE ESTIMATE you will be with them - with your shop vac - when drilling the holes and YOU WILL BE OBSERVING THEM AS THEY trench and then treat your foundation AND as they inject or spray under any concrete slabs. (They have ANY problem with that or try to bs you about "employees only" then you know you need to call another pro!)

*After the pros leave the Termidor under the slab is good to go for 10-years (I rely on 8 years) and every year after the pros leave (even my 60+ year old single sister):

A) buys their / her own Termidor from DMOPC;
B) mixes it 4-gal.s at a time according to the label using a 5-gal bucket; and,
C) slowly and carefully pours the mix along her foundation, on top of where the trenching was done.*

*No insurance, no fees for annual come backs and based on what multiple termite pros who I am friends with have told me I don't have ANYthing good to say about "bait stations." * ("_Bait stations are nothing more than money straight from a customer's pocket right into my bosses pocket_" is what they have all told me.)

I'm sorry I am going at this from such a KISS "just trench and drill my foundation" while you are having all this insurance bs thrown at you.

No way under the sun I'd pay a termite pro "for insurance" … and once they do their job (if they do it right!) I don't need em back for the next 8-10 years.

I imagine you work as hard as I do or harder than I do for your money; and it's just MHO but, it's obvious from everything else being tossed into the estimates you're getting it's high-time to make your money work hard for you now!


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

thelawnnoob said:


> @Monocot Master No sir. The termite service man told me that the Termidor treatment would cost $700 - unless termites were found near the foundation in which case they do it for free.
> Can I do something to dissuade termites if they ever dig their way near the house? My understanding is that I can only control what's going on around the perimeter of the house and not underneath the foundation.


Got to love the irony. "it'll cost you $700 as a preventative, but once you have an actual problem and the cost is 5x higher, we'll do it for free"


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi @440mag, the 95s are hitting us too  . Just as I write this, there's a small surprise downpour which will hopefully help. 
Please accept my sincere apologies for bugging you with this for so long. To be honest, analysis paralysis is probably the root cause which is being topped off by fear from what the estimators tell me about termite stuff. Primarily because I know so very little about termite damage

Is there a difference in affect from using Termidor HE vs Termidor 80WG?

I took quotes from the pest control companies near my area - I'm unsure if I can name them in this forum so haven't included their names but I am willing to if I can. I called the first 4 names after hitting "termite treatment near me" in Google.com.

Strangely enough, none of my neighbors even thought about termite control (they just use the simple advanced termite bait stations) yet except for one guy who basically just did the Termidor SC guide on DMO (6" by 6" trench all around) but did not drill concrete anywhere.

If you know people in Fulton/Forsyth county that got a pro to get this done "the right way" where they are confident enough to not get into insurance talk for their work, can you please send me the pro's contact (here or PM)?

Question about the part you mentioned about "After pros leave" - is that done every year starting right after the work was done or starting after year 5?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

For heavens sake NOOOOOO "apology" (or even explanation) necessary. I'm return I apologize for the "War and Peace" length posts. (Just I have some remote stories to tell I guess)

LOL, wanna talk about paralysis by analysis? It's taken me YEARS to simply pull the intake line to our irrigation system up out of the lake and repair it. Years!!!!!

I will come back here asap but just want to say the "after the pros left" starts(ed) a year or two after ON THE EXTERIOR only. The way a bug pro whom we have become close friends with explained it to me the active ingredients in termiticides are pretty much long lasting - EXCEPT when diluted by water and namely heavy rains etc that build up along one's foundation. For instance, he told me to never let the Northwest corner of our house ever go more than 12 months without spraying termiticide up against the wall and soil there as that portion of our foundation stays wet in the exterior. Hope that makes sense.

Under slab is good to go for 10 years (if done right) and unless there is a lot of water going under slab.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Okay so, Termidor HE is just BASF taking advantage of Advanced Polymer Technology (AVP) essentially "coating" the active ingredient molecules so they migrate further through soil before breaking down. (Just think of the coating put on pills we take so they can be time-released, etc.)

Here is a video - along with a bunch of other videos - you should watch:






*What is the difference between Termidor 80 WG and Termidor SC? *

https://www.domyown.com/what-is-the-difference-between-termidor-80-wg-and-termidor-sc-qa-120.html

"Both Termidor 80 WG and Termidor SC when mixed with water, make the same type of solution. 
The "WG" in Termidor 80 WG stand for wettable granule. 
The "SC" in Termidor SC stands for suspended concentrate. 
They are just different formulations of the same product. 
The Termidor 80 WG is easier for professional termite control operators to carry in their trucks, and it is easier to mix. 
However, Termidor 80 WG cannot be sold to homeowners, it can only be sold to licensed professionals. 
Only the Termidor SC in the 20 oz bottle can be sold to homeowners for personal use.

NO need to "name names" as far as contractors.

BIGGEST QUESTION IS HOPEFULLY YOU ARE NOT DEALING ANY LONGER WITH THE PEOPLE you describe in your first post this thread , that told you, well, these clowns:



thelawnnoob said:


> …
> I pay a service company for termite protection - they placed baits and all around the house - who came by, had a look and basically said "_*that's nature, this is their home, let us know if they hit the house and we will come take care of it*_". Need to mention, the lot is backed by woods.


*If you are still in communication with ^those^ clowns please let me know , will you?*

Here's who my sister used and I was surprised she actually found out about them from her HOA who it turns out was somewhat aware of who was worth their salt and who was not as neighbors talk to neighbors, etc., etc.:

Their page describing their oo-la-la "high precision injection" process ("*Whatever, just get the Termidor where I need it, dudes!*l): https://allexterminatingga.com/services/termidor-termite-treatment/

Their page describing their "custom hole repair" (again, "*Whatever, I ain't paying you extra to custom match mortar you use to plug 1/2" holes - just plug em with whatever you have on the truck OR BETTER YET, I'll run down to ACE and buy the mortar I want you to use, how bout that?*":
https://allexterminatingga.com/services/custom-hole-repair/

*ARE YOU SEEING THE PATTERN YET?

WHY ONLY SELL A CUSTOMER A TERMIDOR TREATMENT WHEN YOU CAN ALSO SELL, PRESSURE, SALES PITCH, CAJOLE OR WEAR THEM DOWN TO ALSO FORKING MORE MONEY OVER FOR*:

1) "Insurance" (I'd still be laughing my *ss over "insurance" from a termite guy, if it weren't so sad knowing there ARE those $ucker$ out there … :roll: )

2) "Annual comebacks" ("_Wait a minute, if this stuff is guaranteed for 10 years, why would I even need to pay you to come back - you should come back for free if it's guaranteed, right? - let alone "buy" insurance from you?_"

3) "Custom color matched mortar" :roll:

My sister jumped in my you-know-what demanding, "Tell this guy in Atlanta to go to DoMyOwn or DoYourOwn!!!!!"

I explained your situation to her and how you need the concrete slab treatments done.

She also pointed out:

1) "_A big issue now is skilled employee shortages. 
Company that was good previously may have lost longtime trained crews and filled the gap with crappy, less skilled staff.

So, Caveat Emptor _… and;

2) _If he has neighborhood ACE hardware, some of the folks at ACE stores often know who's good at whatever and will tell you."_

^That first point^ Is a critical one as we have another sister who was actually POISONED by a pest control company in Palm Coast FL when they gave the keys to the company tank truck to a high school kid who would do calls after school - he was supposed to mix "0.09 %" of some poison to treat the house they'd just moved into for fleas and instead the kid mixed the stuff at 9.0 % and went to town spraying with my sister and her newborn in the house!

6-hours later they were both rushed to ER - she was in the hospital for a week and my niece (already a premie) spent over a month in the neo-natal care unit.

Almost 30 years later and neither one of them is anywhere near normal. It's horrible seeing them suffer after all these years.

The pest control company simply changed their name after which She consulted with THE TOP attorneys throughout the SE US and everyone of them told her her case was DOA in FL due to the deals the FL legislators had cut with the big chemical companies.

But, I digress …

Just *Git R Dun* dude - and without any insurance, annual comebacks or paying for custom color matched mortar, please! :lol:


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

@440mag haha I love the - as you put it - "war and peace" posts  keep'em coming!

You'd be happy to know I'm not actively engaging with the people I spoke with till now and few of them stopped talking to me after I ripped out their so called insurance contracts with so many pointers on how it's different to - or outright missing - what they said while talking to me when they visited.

I'm pro DIY too (as long as I can "guarantee my work" :lol I am more than willing to do the perimeter soil trench type treatment myself like you and your sister suggested. Only reason I want to hire someone is to do a proper under slab and concrete drilling application to minimize chances of a freak breakout from under house termite attacks (while I hear that's a low probability, I instantly say "low" is not equal to "NO").

Thanks for the ACE hardware suggestion, I haven't even considered that. I have 2 close-by ACE stores, after work I'll drive down to both and check in with them.

I called the allexterminating guys as suggested. The technician is on vacation till the 27th of this month so he'll give a more "exact" quote then. Here's the info I got from him:
1. They use Termidor HP 2. Basically its a Termidor application but with a machine that pushes the liquid into the soil at 3000+ PSI - so no need trenching.
2. Drilling on concrete locations - he said it's not needed with this type of application. He might change his mind when he visits in person given the big back concrete patio and 2 car garage.
3. Under slab treatment - he said it's done without drilling; which I'm guessing hes gonna go under the footer with horizontal injection. 
4. Price - I mentioned the linear footage of the house (which I got from previous guys) and he said it would be about $850-900
5. Sadly he mentioned warranty as $220/yr even though he said the treatment should be good for at least 7 years. I'm considering just cancelling the yearly subscription after the installment is done.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Sounds like a plan!

Since canceling things can sometimes get messy (remembering the magazine and music cd subscriptions of years gone by); ONCE THE TECH slides paper in front of me I would simply write in the margin, "This agreement for one-time payment only; decline any annual payments for any reason"

Congrats and best o' success to you!


----------

